# Issue with High Performance GPU client



## niko084 (Oct 15, 2009)

I have installed it and set it up under windows xp on a few new machines to run 24/7 with 9500GT's and above cards which I have running as display models in the store 

Anyways, the clients don't seem to be doing any work, I download the standard client and it works, but the high performance one doesn't show to be doing any work.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nevermind it just took like 10 hours to get it showing. Dunno whats up with that...


----------

